# Pluscom Usb Driver



## thompsond2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi
I have a Pluscom USB 2.0 sim cardreader my op system is vista and it will not find the dongle i cannot find a usb driver for vista or a support site for pluscom i just had a replacement dongle I thought the first one was broken:upset:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please do this with the Device connected:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## thompsond2 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi
Bill
thanks for reply
i have no error showing in device manager i have two pluscom usb dongle in not reconised by vista or XP

Dave


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Check under USB Devices for an UNKNOWN Device


----------



## thompsond2 (Oct 29, 2010)

i have checked usb devices no errors shown or unknown devices i think both the card readers are not working i tried them on an XP machine and get the same results i also tried a flask memory usb stick and it works ok on both machines
Dave


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> i think both the card readers are not working


I have to agree, seeing you have tried them in a seperate machine.

Bill


----------

